
Pocket: It gets worse the more you use it - dredmorbius
https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/5x2sfx/pocket_it_gets_worse_the_more_you_use_it/
======
hoodwink
We probably get at least one user a day requesting Pocket highlight support.
Although we’d love to integrate with Pocket, we unfortunately cannot because
they don’t support highlights in their API. We tell our users to use
Instapaper instead which does have an API.

~~~
dredmorbius
The Android API or Pocket API?

The latter isn't extensible?

NB: highlighting is far down my own list. But if the API doesn't satisfy your
biggest expressed reader nead, it's the API at fault, not the users.

~~~
hoodwink
Pocket API.

We have a handy FAQ response that has probably driven ~100 feature requests :D

[https://readwise.io/faq#is-it-possible-to-include-
highlights...](https://readwise.io/faq#is-it-possible-to-include-highlights-
from-pocket)

~~~
dredmorbius
And to clarify, yo're _not_ working with/for Pocket or Mozilla?

------
dredmorbius
Several concerns, though hardly all, are addressed via a CSS hack:

[https://pastebin.com/LjMA5Dms](https://pastebin.com/LjMA5Dms)

Submitted to Pocket Nov. 2017. Not applied.

------
Sphax
This is two years old. why is that posted now ?

Also I don't understand the rant about free software. If the author prefers
free software why go with pocket in the first place ?

~~~
dredmorbius
The issues almost entirely persist, two years on. (Author)

